# Our Sprinter selfbuild



## dtomo68 (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi guys new to the site so hope this is in the right section ,thought you might like to have a look at our Sprinter  camper project still got a bit of a way to go before its finished .

David & Shell 

Sprinter Van Conversion - sprinter van camper conversion


----------



## kell (Mar 6, 2011)

Looks like an excellent conversion David. Good idea with the bubble wrap over the insulation too. That should prevent any condensation soaking into the rockwool.


----------



## Firefox (Mar 7, 2011)

Looks great. I like the kitchen units.


----------

